# Different Kind of BMW (Brad look here)



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

damn i am one lucky *****!

picked it up for about $7k and had everything fixed/detailed (except headlights haha)

finally got in today

PICS!














































i have a cassette player. i win.

i plan on making it look somewhat like this over the next year, so no more money going into the nemesis haha










anyways i am sooo excited.

Brad's R32 would still smoke this **** though


----------



## Sombrio69 (Apr 21, 2005)

koo, if u like BMW's.if u cannot get it all muddied up and take it off road, and shutle bike w/ em i dont like em, but whatever floats ur boat.


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

JBsoxB said:


> anyways i am sooo excited.
> 
> Brad's R32 would still smoke this **** though


Flippin SWEET JJ

DAMM Son 528i in all white , now that's BALLER 

Funny I picked up the .:R32 one year ago today last year on Valintines day !

We gotta cruize out to Euro Sunday sometime together down south then take the drive out to Neptunes Net on hwy 1 for lunch !!

Congrats JJ , now go get a speeding ticket and break that puppy in !!


----------



## Vinny A (Oct 8, 2006)

That looks amazing. Nice car!


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Brad, how many tickets you got in your little rocket? Haha.


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

automatic....pu$$y 

J/k but seriously....nice car. I was considering something kind of like it (older M3) but decided to go for my wrx instead


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

Evil4bc said:


> Flippin SWEET JJ
> 
> DAMM Son 528i in all white , now that's BALLER
> 
> ...


haha yesterday i spun the thing around a corner. :thumbsup:


----------



## matt (Feb 2, 2004)

todd_freeride said:


> automatic....pu$$y
> 
> J/k but seriously....nice car. I was considering something kind of like it (older M3) but decided to go for my wrx instead


WRX owns that car...

But once again, a Cutlass would own both, even though your bmw is nice.


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

Daytime pics -




























haha yeeaaaaaaaa!!!!

thanks, I LOVE THIS CAR.


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

XSL_WiLL said:


> Brad, how many tickets you got in your little rocket? Haha.


One at 104+ 
and a couple for front licence plate

Then one on the way up to Tahoe one afternoon I got clocked at 85+ in like a 45 zone and I had jsut missed my court date for the 104+ ticket so the cop pulled my licence right there and had the car towned to the impound yard . 
Luckily I was metting a friend that afternoon to sell him a fork so he met me at Impound and I just paid the day charge before they ever took the car off the flat bed , then I jsut rolled home dirty .

Do not do as Brad does :thumbsup:


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

JBsoxB said:


> haha yesterday i spun the thing around a corner. :thumbsup:


JJ be careful that car has crazy power to the rear wheels . 
I dont need to be hearing any FF4 Hollywood Drift stories from you .
Keep that thing nice untill April when I get down there for SoCal world .:R32 GTG so we can cruise to Neptunes for Skimps


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

matt said:


> *WRX owns that car...*
> 
> But once again, a Cutlass would own both, even though your bmw is nice.


haha well no ****.

this is an inline 6 w/ about 194hp for a fatass sedan.

the WRX is soo fast, my friend w/ a 90 volvo station wagon tried to race one on sunset yesterday and couldn't see the guy in like 4 seconds.

i'm not comparing this to anything, especially a wrx.

brad, hopefully this will be way different looking by april haha


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Evil4bc said:


> One at 104+
> and a couple for front licence plate
> 
> Then one on the way up to Tahoe one afternoon I got clocked at 85+ in like a 45 zone and I had jsut missed my court date for the 104+ ticket so the cop pulled my licence right there and had the car towned to the impound yard .
> ...


I just got my last ticket because a pig was trying to fill his quota. Wrote up a bunch of my friends at the same place for the same speed. Unmarked and trolls the first 1000 feet of the street before any clearly marked signs. I had to use my license as bail, still haven't gotten it back. Oh well, atleast he got me for a 41 in a 25 and not the usual 75+.

So how fast can you get that R32?

PCM flash and minor mods. I'm topping out around 115 in the Bu right now. About 190hp and 205 ft/lbs of torque. It'll do. I'll probably hollow out the Cats this summer. Maybe ported and polished UIM and LIM, bigger throttle body, cams with a bit more lift. We'll see what the budget permits. I'm thinking about picking up another car, probably some 4banger.


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

yea, my subaru scares me. 0-60 is about 4.7 seconds. I think I've got 247HP?

its a 04 Subaru WRX STI the little older body style, series 7?


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

todd_freeride said:


> yea, my subaru scares me. 0-60 is about 4.7 seconds. I think I've got 247HP?
> 
> its a 04 Subaru WRX STI the little older body style, series 7?


damn bro, are you serious? you got one bangin' ride!!! holy smokes I'm jealous... you ever get an aftermarket radio installed, or you just listen to the tone of that boxer? is it really yours in the picture? those are rated at 300hp at the crank... not 247... and for a $30k ride you sure don't seem to know much about it... but modesty is what burns other people in some cases, haha...

yeah, JBsoxB, you got the stylin' chariot as well, floatin' the boat & rollin' low, that is the tempo...


----------



## J-dogg (Aug 7, 2006)

Evil4bc said:


> One at 104+
> and a couple for front licence plate
> 
> Then one on the way up to Tahoe one afternoon I got clocked at 85+ in like a 45 zone and I had jsut missed my court date for the 104+ ticket so the cop pulled my licence right there and had the car towned to the impound yard .
> ...


brad, there are highly influential children on these forums no more stories of illegal driving :nono: i personally don't drive but before they put this police station in where there used to be a church, my friend drove a wrx and would drive me to wendy's and hed come in to a 2 lane street at 60, lock up and just floor it to the wendy's, but now i swear they have a permanent radar. i personally get ticketed on occasion usually for street riding but twice on the fixed gear flying in between traffic in rush hour and i "defaced" a cruiser apparently and got ticketed. pigs are ******** about that


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

XSL_WiLL said:


> So how fast can you get that R32?


Note NOT MY .:R32 but it will do this if I want .


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

BikeSATORI said:


> damn bro, are you serious? you got one bangin' ride!!! holy smokes I'm jealous... you ever get an aftermarket radio installed, or you just listen to the tone of that boxer? is it really yours in the picture? those are rated at 300hp at the crank... not 247... and for a $30k ride you sure don't seem to know much about it... but modesty is what burns other people in some cases, haha...
> 
> yeah, JBsoxB, you got the stylin' chariot as well, floatin' the boat & rollin' low, that is the tempo...


yea, thats mine :thumbsup: I actually got it for only $22,500.00 I never really know a ton about my cars, mostly this one because I dont want to take it apart, my mustang on the other hand 

as far as the radio, I replaced it with the "premium" radio from BMW that they used to put in their 3 series cars. I only replaced the speakers. they're Harmon Kardon now. black rims were just installed not too long ago, I'm loving them. but they were just powdercoated black 17" BBS rims.

heres a better pic. (camera phone quality woo hoo!)


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

Evil4bc said:


> Note NOT MY .:R32 but it will do this if I want .


I would not trust that car at that high of speed


----------



## J-dogg (Aug 7, 2006)

Evil4bc said:


> Note NOT MY .:R32 but it will do this if I want .


blown engine!!!!! dude .:R32s are the **** i want one


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

J-dogg said:


> blown engine!!!!! dude .:R32s are the **** i want one


No he didnt blow his engin on that run , it's my friend Brnadon's car and it's still running smooth .

Todd our car accully get smoother after 130mph plus , this i know from exsperince .
But I'm sure your STI is just as stable depening on the suspension your running .


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

Evil4bc said:


> No he didnt blow his engin on that run , it's my friend Brnadon's car and it's still running smooth .
> 
> Todd our car accully get smoother after 130mph plus , this i know from exsperince .
> But I'm sure your STI is just as stable depening on the suspension your running .


I got mine up to 155 MPH and at that point, it was just too twitchy. I need more down force. it felt like if I hit a bump in the road, my car was airborne. my cousin has a aston martin. we got it up to 180MPH and it was like 10X more stable than my STi. I think its because my car is less aerodynamic. more made for like rally racing and such? does well in the snow


----------



## Nagaredama (Aug 2, 2004)

JBsoxB said:


> haha well no ****.
> 
> this is an inline 6 w/ about 194hp for a fatass sedan.
> 
> ...


Congrat BMM I6's are great engines. Bummer you couldn't get a manual.

We should race to the top of Kenter sometime.


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

Nagaredama said:


> Congrat BMM I6's are great engines. Bummer you couldn't get a manual.
> 
> We should race to the top of Kenter sometime.


haha hell yea. i actually just did that the other day w/ a friend (in his car) b/c we had to get to a friend's house near the park haha

i remember when i used to hike up that hill to ride the trail lol.


----------



## J-dogg (Aug 7, 2006)

Evil4bc said:


> No he didnt blow his engin on that run , it's my friend Brnadon's car and it's still running smooth .
> 
> Todd our car accully get smoother after 130mph plus , this i know from exsperince .
> But I'm sure your STI is just as stable depening on the suspension your running .


oh just gloat you people with your fast cars and liscenses who needs those anyways? thats pretty damn impressive though, i have to say. 180 plus and deep in the red. wow


----------



## CEB (Mar 17, 2005)

*Another BMW rider......driver*

When I'm not horse'n round on the trails, I take this road riding......
A year 2000 540is 6 speed............move over mazda, I'll show ya zoom zoom zoom


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

CEB said:


> When I'm not horse'n round on the trails, I take this road riding......
> A year 2000 540is 6 speed............move over mazda, I'll show ya zoom zoom zoom


damnnnn i love the e39 540's... hell of a sleeper to those civics haha :thumbsup:

nice color combo too!


----------



## J-dogg (Aug 7, 2006)

Nagaredama said:


>


dude i love that thing. wrx impreza?


----------



## Nagaredama (Aug 2, 2004)

J-dogg said:


> dude i love that thing. wrx impreza?


Yup. Thing is quick, stock. With some ECU programming it will be even faster.


----------



## J-dogg (Aug 7, 2006)

dang i love those things what does it put on the crank? same as the sti??


----------



## E30Evolution (Sep 18, 2004)

Nice ride man :thumbsup: Black wheels will look sick on that car!

This is why my name is *E30*Evolution:


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

E30Evolution said:


> Nice ride man :thumbsup: Black wheels will look sick on that car!
> 
> This is why my name is *E30*Evolution:


whoa dude you're still alive!

haha nice car, i always liked the e30's.


----------



## Nagaredama (Aug 2, 2004)

J-dogg said:


> dang i love those things what does it put on the crank? same as the sti??


It is rate at 230 hp to the crank but dyno runs have it about 250. With the larger STi turbo and intercooler it can make 300hp like the STi no problem. Engines are very similar.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

Nagaredama said:


> It is rate at 230 hp to the crank but dyno runs have it about 250. With the larger STi turbo and intercooler it can make 300hp like the STi no problem. Engines are very similar.


you've dyno'ed yours? what's it layin' to the pavement X4?
I thought the STi was bigger displacement?


----------



## Nagaredama (Aug 2, 2004)

BikeSATORI said:


> you've dyno'ed yours? what's it layin' to the pavement X4?
> I thought the STi was bigger displacement?


I haven't dyno'ed mine, yet. Basing the power numbers off what I've seen posted and talking with others.

From 2002-2005 the WRX had a 2.0 liter engine. In 2006 (my year) they went to 2.5 liters. All US STi's have been 2.5.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

Nagaredama said:


> I haven't dyno'ed mine, yet. Basing the power numbers off what I've seen posted and talking with others.
> 
> From 2002-2005 the WRX had a 2.0 liter engine. In 2006 (my year) they went to 2.5 liters. All US STi's have been 2.5.


ok gotcha, yeah, wasn't sure if they bumped it up or not recently... ever since I realized I won't be able to afford one anytime soon, I kind of stopped paying attention, haha...

I've seen some STi wagons in Japan cruising around too... guess they figured there was no market for it in the US though, too bad...


----------



## J-dogg (Aug 7, 2006)

Nagaredama said:


> I haven't dyno'ed mine, yet. Basing the power numbers off what I've seen posted and talking with others.
> 
> From 2002-2005 the WRX had a 2.0 liter engine. In 2006 (my year) they went to 2.5 liters. All US STi's have been 2.5.


i think that the turboed boxer engine, im not positive, so it puts off 250 out of the box? but dude, turbo that thing!!!


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

E30Evolution said:


> Nice ride man :thumbsup: Black wheels will look sick on that car!
> 
> This is why my name is *E30*Evolution:


whoa dude you're still alive!

haha nice car, i always liked the e30's.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

JBsoxB said:


> whoa dude you're still alive!
> 
> haha nice car, i always liked the e30's.


Double posting? 8 hours apart?


----------



## E30Evolution (Sep 18, 2004)

JBsoxB said:


> whoa dude you're still alive!
> 
> haha nice car, i always liked the e30's.


Haha, I've just started showing up again recently. I'm thinking about picking up a Nemesis Deathmobile in the next few months. I'm getting into street/dirt a lot now. So, I think a SS Nemesis on 24"s will work well.


----------



## Sudden_Judgement (Sep 13, 2006)

Well, since everybody's showin off their rides. I thought I'd show off my 02 WRX 248AWHP with mods, and more to come. I love this thing.


----------

